# Can I still get a gf if...



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

You lost my sympathy with that last paragraph. Now I'm just trying to keep the laughter inside.

Don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

cgstorm5 said:


> Nice guys finish last and the bad boy, or perhaps vilain, is about to come out. Blame it on bipolar disorder or schizophrenia but my therapist will soon find out it is too late.
> 
> That's right in just a short while you'll be hearing about me on the news and not in a good way.


I'm not sure what you mean exactly in this but I hope your don't do
something drastic that your going to regret later


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is just ****ed up. It's not anyone else's fault that you're the way you are. Most of what you're whining about there is crap that you can fix yourself if you really want to. You're right; no one is going to want to date someone that hates themself as much as you do. 

Threatening to do some kind of demented thing which will get you on the evening news isn't going to gain you any sympathy. If you're expecting someone to give you a friendly tussle of the hair and tell you everything will be fine, I don't think it's going to happen. I'm starting to think that you're just trolling this forum.


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

cgstorm5 said:


> I don't own a car so I can't drive her around. Never had a driver's license for that matter. Almost broke so I can't afford to buy her drinks let alone a first date. Have no cell phone so she can't easily contact me. No job to give me some sort of income. I get payed by SSI BTW. Can't afford much food so if she comes to my place I have nothing to serve. Food stamps only pays me $30 a month. Have no friends therefore no social system to go by. No experience whatsoever so I can't please her. No interesting life experiences to intrigue and interest her. No sense of style or fashion. No people skills, negative, low self-esteem, needy, desperate, a LOSER, irritable, too shy, chicken, wuss, no confidence.
> 
> No interest in sports nor that intelligent so she can't tell where I fit in on the jock to geek spectrum. Average height, average sized, she can fit in my shirts and jeans I'm so small or slim. Not attractive enough wearing glasses. Bad karma, aura, and soul. I have no goals, ambitions, or accomplishments. Nothing, nodda, nil.
> 
> ...


Wow.. you may consider marijuana.. might calm you down a bit.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Stop whining and blaming everything on stuff on you see in the media, and stop making psychotic threats of violence, it just makes you look like a kook.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Craig, I'm sorry about your situation and the way you feel right now, but dont let it lead you to do something you will regret for the rest of your life. Sitting in a jail cell or lying 6 feet under wont be any better than where you are now. Vent to someone you know about the way you feel instead, if you have no one to talk to, call one of those hotlines. You might feel better. Theres still hope. :hug


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

I just wonder where this mans last thread went. I made a comment about a post (nothing rude) and then the whole thread disappeared. WTF !?. 

----------
Ok back On Topic.

Many of your problems can be fixed fast. Get a job so you get some cash. You think you look like a bum? Buy new clothes. You don't like glasses? Buy contacts?... And stop watching too many tv-series and movies and start reading books.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

This reminds me of the South Park episode when Butters becomes Professor Chaos :lol


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

cgstorm5 said:


> On the evening news for being not a nutcase but a very bad boy not known in these parts of the U.S. I'd be caught with prostitutes, drugs, and going to war with the police. Just like in GTA my fantasy world.


Actually those things sound like something a nutcase would do ... reading those posts I can almost here evil laughter in the background



Njodis said:


> I'm starting to think that you're just trolling this forum.


 :agree


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I doubt he's going to do anything. or at least I try not to take everything people say on the internet too seriously. Real-life, too. 

You can have a girlfriend. Girls will go out with lazy scumbags who treat them like crap, use them, say **** about them behind their backs, drink or get high all day, cheat on them, etc. It goes on plenty. I've seen them come running back to the most caustic relationships. 

F society and it's standards. You don't have to live up to anything. Just lay off the GTA or Scarface fantasy. Although, living in South Dakota... that might be making your situation that much worse.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't write him off as a troll yet. Having a lack of friends or romance tends to produce these kinds of revenge fantasies.

If you do decide to act on it, it isn't going to make anything better. In fact you'll find yourself in a much worse situation very quickly. If you thought having no friends or girlfriend was bad with no attention from anyone was bad, try having no friends or girlfriend and the undvided attention of the police. Now that will suck.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

not wanting to sound like a prick, but this suits the "Frustration" forum much better than here.

and cgstorm5, read this carefully: *it's all in your head.* and as such, it _can_ be fixed. some would say it's relatively easy to do so, but for now, settle in the fact that it's not impossible.

tell yourself that the next time you hit a breaking point, if nothing to prevent you from doing anything you might regret once your feelings change.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CGStorm5,

I would start by finding nicer programs to watch - no MTV Real World, Road Rules, or any of that. I know I am going to sound like a prude, but wholesome television (heck, even a soap opera) might do you some good. Evil never wins, no matter how you slice it - evil twin, crime, etc. You need some programs that have some value, not shock but something pleasant and uplifting - something to give you hope. You seem to be taking in stuff that adds to your frustration :stu.

Yes, a lot of what is going on is in your mind - spinning your wheels, frustration and wanting to lash out. If you have extra energy, put on some headphones and go for a walk. I run. Over time, thought patterns can change for the better :yes.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Frankly i'd suggest you join the military. Your life seems to be so chaotic being slapped in the face with hard discipline would be the best course of action, plus, considering how financially unstable you are you really have nothing to lose and they might actually help you with that. Ho, and the ladies seem to love uniforms...


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: Can I still get a gf if...*



Lyric Suite said:


> Frankly i'd suggest you join the military. Your life seems to be so chaotic being slapped in the face with hard discipline would be the best course of action, plus, considering how financially unstable you are you really have nothing to lose and they might actually help you with that. Ho, and the ladies seem to love uniforms...


On the negative side, he could get his limbs blown off and die in a pointless, illegal war based on lies. Just sayin'.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I would date a boy without a license. Girls like it when boys are self sufficient and have money. It doesn't matter if you have any sexual experience. I would rather that boys have been with fewer than more girls. We all have interesting life experiences no matter how boring we think our life is. Your fashion is your sense of style. 

I think that you see yourself as a victim in all this SA crap. I have too. For me the most important thing is making choices so that I can have a life that is better. Did I wait one more year to apply to school? NO. You must want to make your life better? 

I have no goals, ambitions, or accomplishments. We all have goals, ambitions and accomplishments. 

I think that you will have friends and a relationship once you stop being so negative. Noone wants to be around negativity. (not like I'm the most positive person, but reading this reminds me that I need to stop some of this, too)

I've worked around people with mental health issues in relationships and there relationships were not healthy/ Even normal people who supposedly have great relationships, get divorced. 

So many limitations, obstacles, and barriers. I think that some of your thinking may be getting in the way. There are no limitations. We carve our own journey. I think with enough determination and belief in yourself, you can succeed. It's all about choices. 

Did you ever read choose your own adventure books as a kid.
#1 You should sit around and think negatively about your situation 
#2 Set goals for yourself and achieve them to provide yourself with a better life. 

Hopefully, you'll get on the right medication and make the best choices considering a bright future.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I would date someone with the traits you described yourself as having. Heck I even have most of those traits myself.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Can I still get a gf if...*



emptybottle said:


> On the negative side, he could get his limbs blown off and die in a pointless, illegal war based on lies. Just sayin'.


Better then to live a long life of solitude and struggle.


----------

